# Tonina emersed



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Anyone tried to grow Toninas emersed and if yes how did he started the cultivation, what growth medium he used, humidity additional fertilizer, and generally any information would be usefull.
Thanks in advance
Freemann


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I haven't, but I would guess that this is a species that will do better in acidic soil (like the beech soil). I would put these in a pot vs. laying them horizontally since they seem to grow from a common basal point rather than nodes further up the stem. Try planting them as deeply in the soil as you can so that only the top 5mm or so of the stem is above the soil. As long as the water level is near to the top of the plant there's a good chance it will grow emersed. I've never done this myself, but it seems the best method to me.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

I haven't really be able to grow them emersed, not to say it can't be done but I didn't have that much luck.


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Thank you both
Phil would you recommend that (the 5mm above the soil) to be a good approach for other plants as well?
I reckon I must use some pots with no holes at the bottom so I can keep them flooded.
Also won't particles of soil float and mess the whole thing?
Would it be a good idea to add a thin layer of gravel above the soil (5mm maybe) to keep the soil under?
Fishfry I hope it can be done Tropica seems to do it at least for one species.

Freemann


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

A thin layer of gravel over the soil will be a good thing. You want a hole or two in the pot to allow some water movement. What you don't want so much is a pot full of completely saturated soil. Even wetland plants do better in moist, but not saturated soil. They have to expend energy moving oxygen around if the soil is saturated. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Ok I think that from this and the other post I am pretty covered.
One last thing Phil won't the pot drain if holes are there and the horizontally placed plants won't be emersed but just wet, is that enough?

Thanks for your time
Freemann


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

I kept them in my outdoor set up for crypts but this summer they melted, very hot weather in the last summer here.










I kept them in an pot with coconut peat.

Greets from Spain


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Freemann,

I wouldn't try the horizontal method with Tonina. They don't seem to propagate much from their axils. Try planting them vertically in a pot. If you need to, plant them in the bin with the other stems until you get 3cm of emersed growth and then transplant them into a separate pot. 

Regards,
Phil


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

xema is the t. fluviatilis in your photo is from emersed growth? looks great


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

mor b said:


> xema is the t. fluviatilis in your photo is from emersed growth? looks great


Yes, it is in emersed culture... 
Tonina fluvialitis presents the same leaf-structure emersed and sumerged, maybe more hard texture in the leaves in emersed, but basicaly is the same structure. Only needs a high grade of eviroment humidity.

Greets from Spain


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I thought I would chime in here. I have tonia belem growing emerse. It is growing really slow. It can be done. I was doing it this way trying to keep it alive as it don't want to live in my tanks. I really don't like it too much so if you want it send me a pm.


----------

